# بأي جامعه استطيع دراسه الهندسة الطبيه بالخليج ؟؟؟



## ^Shine^ (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا ادرس بكليه الدراسات التكنلوجيه بدوله الكويت

قسم هندسه الكترونيه تخصص معدات طبيه

وشهادتي عباره عن دبلوم واتمنى اني اكمل الدراسه

وهل في شروط بالمعدل ؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## bu3mmar (19 سبتمبر 2006)

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخ شين ممكن تعطيني فكره عن كلية التكنلوجيا هل يستطيع الاجانب الدراسة في هذه الكلية شطرا


----------



## ^Shine^ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

في اجانب عندنا بالكليه ... بس شنو يعني شطرا!!!!!!!!

دراستنا سنتين ونص
ناخذ مواد الكترونات ومواد طبيه مثل اجهزه اشعه و معدات علاجيه و امن مستشفيات و قياسات طبيه وغيرهم من المواد
والمسمى الوظيفي مساعد مهندس ....
ونشتغل بقسم الشؤون الهندسيه بالمستشفيات تحت اشراف مهندس


----------



## bu3mmar (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اما عن شطرا عفوا قد كتب بالغلط ولم انتبه اليه 
رجاء لو يمكن ان ترسل لي عنوان موقع الجامعة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*في الامارات*

السلام عيكم،،،

هناك هندسة معدات طبية في جامعة عجمان في الامارات خمس سنوات

و فني مختبرات في جامعة الشارقة اربع سنوات

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ^Shine^ (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس محمد يامن قال:


> السلام عيكم،،،
> 
> هناك هندسة معدات طبية في جامعة عجمان في الامارات خمس سنوات
> أوللللللله وايد 5 سنين :57: ممكن موقع الجامعه اذا في
> ...




وشكرا ع الرد


----------

